# How soon do you ovulate after miscarriage?



## MarieLou72

Hi everyone

I've just had a miscarriage and really want to TTC before my next period as I feel fine and ready to be pregnant again. I got pregnant before using ovulation tests but apparently these are inneffective after a mc becuase of pregnany hormones that are still there (I had a +ve pregnancy test yesterday).

Does anyone know roughly how long after you start/finish bleeding from mc that you ovulate?

thanks!
xxx


----------



## jaccib

HI
Sorry for your loss.
I have no idea. I miscarried 3 weeks ago and have still not had :witch: 
I believe you are more likely to be fertile after miscarriage and could easily catch but then again everyone is different. I had a neg pg test last week after being pos for 2 weeks. 
We want to try again...but still waiting for cycle to start!!

Good luck and heres to :bfp: for all who are ttc.

Jacci.x


----------



## cerilou

Hi

Firstly, sorry for your loss. I would suggest you wait til you get a neg hpt and then start using opk's. After my 1st mc I started using them and it was roughly on CD16 I got my pos opk.

Good luck

:hug:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

MarieLou, Jacci and Cerilou -

I am sorry for your losses. It seems we have a lot in common having had a natural miscarriage myself in mid-July at 8wk4d. I am curious...did any/all of you have a natural m/c and/or have a D&C? I was fortunate in that I never had to have surgery. 

I believe our bodies all react differently to a miscarriage. I got my first :witch: at only 21 days. The second :witch: at 26 days (normal). I'm hoping not to get the :witch: this month and get a :bfp: instead! I did get a little later than normal +OPK but only three days late...not bad.

Here is hoping we all get the :bfp: we are wishing for soon!
:dust:

JM


----------



## pictureperfect

Hiya 
Sorry to gatecrash but was just reading this thread with interest.

I had a mmc on 11 June this year at 6 weeks.

I asked the nurse at the hospital how long I had to wait before ttc again and she said I didn't have to and to count the bleeding from my mmc as day 1 of my cycle, I got a feint pos on my ov test 18 days later and a bright pos 19 days later, I fell pregnant that cycle.

Your body is very fertile straight after a mmc as its already prepared itself for pregnancy, so the answer I would give is don't wait, just keep testing for ov and I wish you all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## jaccib

Hi 
In reply Jersey.....my m/c was spontaneous....was on holiday in France at the time and was sent home from hospital...after being there an hour and told no heartbeat. This was the sunday pm and at 4am monday I passed the whole lot...a few contractions and another lot(I was 10 weeks).
I had d'n'c on previous 2 m/c's 10 years ago so had no idea what the heck was going on!!
I feel fine now...ready to start again really....see what happens eh??


----------



## MarieLou72

pictureperfect said:


> Hiya
> Sorry to gatecrash but was just reading this thread with interest.
> 
> I had a mmc on 11 June this year at 6 weeks.
> 
> I asked the nurse at the hospital how long I had to wait before ttc again and she said I didn't have to and to count the bleeding from my mmc as day 1 of my cycle, I got a feint pos on my ov test 18 days later and a bright pos 19 days later, I fell pregnant that cycle.
> 
> Your body is very fertile straight after a mmc as its already prepared itself for pregnancy, so the answer I would give is don't wait, just keep testing for ov and I wish you all the luck in the world xxxx

Hi there thanks so much for this info. Can I just ask though, do you count the first day of bleeding from the mc as day 1 or the last day? 

Also, I'm a bit confused about ov testing at this time because;
a. I'm still testing positive for pregnancy
b. Clearblue ovulation test says surge in LH
c. Clearblue fertility monitor says still low fertility

Soooooooo confused please help!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## SJK

Ive just ovulated between 5-6 weeks after my mmc xx


----------



## scrubgrub

My MC was natural 7/27 and I started a month later. So it's been nice in that respect. Just extra heavy. I just readjusted some info in my FertilityFriend account and it says I just ovulated 5 days ago... so it's like I am right back to normal.
Then again, nothing is ever the same with MC or pregnancy's so here's to hoping the best to you!


----------



## laurietate25

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurietate25

xxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

hey.. sorry for your loss.

i didnt ovulate until 9 weeks after my miscarriage. it all depends how quickly your HCG levels drop back to normal hun.

hope you dont have to wait too long x


----------



## destinyfaith

hiya .. i just had a m/c 2weeks ago and im just b/d when ever not tracking ovulation becase its so messed up at min lol! so if i catch woooooop!! if not i will have better idea wen i ovulate next time :) xx


----------



## 2016

I had an ectopic pg removed on 30/9. Got AF 4/10 and OVd on day 24. Not sure what's normal for me though!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all,
I had a miscarraige, i didnt know the baby had died until i started to loose blood, i was scanned after passing out at home and loosing lots of blood that everything had come away and i just had to wait for it to finish.
I was told no baby making for 3 months to let my body settle, i fell pregnant that same month and went to term with my lovely ds.
I hadnt used opk's.
Good luck to all, it is easier to grieve when you get pregnant again, it fills the feelings, but it is a horrible thing to have to go through,

:hugs:

Keep posting here and anyone that has had a loss will be able to see there are happy outcomes, it just takes time and we are all impatient when it comes to making babies!
There is a happy ending!
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Poshie

In my experience, I ovulated during both my mc's cycles. After my 1st mc (at 12wks)I ov'd on cd22 (usually I'm cd14 of 26/28 day cycle) and after my chemical mc, I ovulated cd13 so bang on time. I think it really depends upon how far along you were, as to how long it takes to get back to pre-pg hormone levels. I think it is very useful to chart your temps if you can, as well as opk or cbfm, as this can confirm ovulation. Best of luck


----------



## Lamburai1703

I started a thread on this the other day which lists the experiences of other women and the "averages" for all these questions. Feel free to join the list.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ve-after-mc-info-please-add-your-details.html


----------



## Adoraza

i'm sort of in the same boat. i'm about 5 weeks now and having period like bleeding as i'm typing this. we went to the ER and they checked everything. my cervix still appears closed and they didn't see anything in the scan. my mc has yet to be confirmed on my next doc visit. i feel numb, confused and lost :cry: hugs to all xx


----------



## Angierah

I just ovulated and it was close to 7 weeks after my d&e.


----------



## RGomez

hi to us ttc girls... im ashley 23y/o, jz married last yr, and well determined to conceived. I jz had my D&c last month april20, the bleeding took for 2weeks only and stopped. from then, we're trying to conceive again, and now im going 5 weeks after i had d&c.. im wonderin when is the right time to take pt? im hoping i could had baby once more..


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

I had d and c preg test neg 3 days later and o'd cd16 i counted cd 1 as day i had neg test


----------



## AmandaHolt

pictureperfect said:


> Hiya
> Sorry to gatecrash but was just reading this thread with interest.
> 
> I had a mmc on 11 June this year at 6 weeks.
> 
> I asked the nurse at the hospital how long I had to wait before ttc again and she said I didn't have to and to count the bleeding from my mmc as day 1 of my cycle, I got a feint pos on my ov test 18 days later and a bright pos 19 days later, I fell pregnant that cycle.
> 
> Your body is very fertile straight after a mmc as its already prepared itself for pregnancy, so the answer I would give is don't wait, just keep testing for ov and I wish you all the luck in the world xxxx



Three weeks ago I had a miscarriage and A D&C a week later. My hubby and I have been trying again the last 4 days or so. I'm wondering if I could be pg again.


----------

